# Suppression de photos sur iCloud



## Louise__2001 (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, je souhaite supprimer des videos et des photos de manière définitive d'iCloud, de façon a ce que les videos et photos ne puissent pas être récupérées. Comment dois-je procéder  ? 
Merci a vous


----------



## ericse (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Il suffit de les supprimer de ton Mac ou iPhone, puis vider le dossier Supprimés récemment, cela les supprimera aussi de tous les autres appareil ainsi que d'iCloud. Et si tu veux vérifier, tu peux aller sur www.icloud.com


----------



## Louise__2001 (3 Mai 2020)

Si j'ai bien compris en supprimant dans l'album "supprimé récemment" ces photos et videos, celles-ci seront supprimées définitivement de mon iCloud ?
Je ne pourrais donc plus les récupérer ?


----------



## ericse (3 Mai 2020)

Non pas récupérables, sauf depuis un appareil qui ne se serait pas connecté à iCloud pour synchroniser les effacements


----------



## Louise__2001 (3 Mai 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Non pas récupérables, sauf depuis un appareil qui ne se serait pas connecté à iCloud pour synchroniser les effacements


Je suis désolée mais je ne comprends pas comment un appareil non connecté a iCloud pourrait récupérer ces photos et videos (je suis désolée je ne comprends pas bien comment fonctionne le cloud) je voudrais juste savoir comment faire pour que ces photos et videos soit complètement supprimées et donc ne puissent pas être récupérés ? merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Mai 2020)

Si tu as ses photos sur plusieurs appareils et que tu les supprimes du 1er.
La photo ne sera plus sur le 1er appareil est dès qu’il se synchronise avec iCloud: la photo disparaitra de iCloud.
Pour le 2ème appareil, s’il n’est pas connecté à iCloud, ben il n’aura pas l’info comme quoi la photo est supprimée. Donc tu peux encore y trouver la photo (si elle y était au début de cette série d’action)


----------



## Louise__2001 (3 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu as ses photos sur plusieurs appareils et que tu les supprimes du 1er.
> La photo ne sera plus sur le 1er appareil est dès qu’il se synchronise avec iCloud: la photo disparaitra de iCloud.
> Pour le 2ème appareil, s’il n’est pas connecté à iCloud, ben il n’aura pas l’info comme quoi la photo est supprimée. Donc tu peux encore y trouver la photo (si elle y était au début de cette série d’action)


D'accord, alors si je supprime ces photos et videos dans l'album "supprimé récemment" et que tous mes appareils sont connectés a iCloud alors ces videos et photos seront supprimées sur chaque appareils et donc non récupérables. Mais si j'ai ces photos sur un autre appareil je vais devoir supprimer ces photos et videos manuellement ? (en les mettant dans l'album "supprimé récemment" puis je devrait les supprimées de cet album c'est ça ?) . Une fois les photos ou videos supprimées d'iCloud et de mon iPhone celles-ci ne peuvent pas être récupérées ? j'insiste car après m'être renseignée sur internet plusieurs sites disent que pour effacer ces photos et video définitivement sans possibilité de récupération il faut utiliser une application comme "iMyFone" par exemple


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Mai 2020)

Si les photos sont synchronisées via iCloud et que tu les supprimes y compris du "supprimé récemment", cela sera supprimé partout. Il faudra juste attendre la synchronisation de la suppression qui se fait via la connexion à iCloud. Donc il ne faut pas s'inquiéter lorsque ton autre appareil est en mode "avion" que la photos soit toujours là.

Si tu désactives "photos iCoud", toute nouvelle photo ne sera que sur un seul appareil. Pas de sauvegarde sur le cloud ou des synchronisation : très moyen pour les conserver. Idem pour les suppressions, dans ce cas il faudra les supprimer manuellement de tous tes appareils.

"Mon Flux photos" : je ne l'utilise pas  
Je te renvoie donc vers la documentation : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201317
Je n'ai pas vu d'intérêt vu que je passe via iCloud, c'est sans doute utile pour une synchronisation des photos si ta photothèque prend trop de place.


----------



## Louise__2001 (3 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si les photos sont synchronisées via iCloud et que tu les supprimes y compris du "supprimé récemment", cela sera supprimé partout. Il faudra juste attendre la synchronisation de la suppression qui se fait via la connexion à iCloud. Donc il ne faut pas s'inquiéter lorsque ton autre appareil est en mode "avion" que la photos soit toujours là.
> 
> Si tu désactives "photos iCoud", toute nouvelle photo ne sera que sur un seul appareil. Pas de sauvegarde sur le cloud ou des synchronisation : très moyen pour les conserver. Idem pour les suppressions, dans ce cas il faudra les supprimer manuellement de tous tes appareils.
> 
> ...


Une fois les photos ou videos supprimées d'iCloud et de mon iPhone celles-ci ne peuvent pas être récupérées (ni par moi ni par quelqu'un d'autre) ? j'insiste car après m'être renseignée sur internet plusieurs sites disent que pour effacer ces photos et video définitivement sans possibilité de récupération il faut utiliser une application comme "iMyFone" par exemple


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Mai 2020)

Où seront tes photos? Uniquement sur iCloud et ton iPhone (dans l’appli photos)  ? Pas d’autres appareils associés à ce compte ?


----------



## Louise__2001 (4 Mai 2020)

je voudrais les supprimées de mon iPhone (appli photos) et de mon iCloud. j'ai juste mon MacBook associé à ce compte


----------



## Louise__2001 (4 Mai 2020)

J'aimerais juste savoir si une fois les photos et videos supprimées de mon iCloud et de tous mes appareils est ce que celles-ci peuvent être récupérées par moi ou quelqu'un d'autre ou si celles-ci son don supprimées définitivement ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Mai 2020)

Si elles sont supprimées de iCloud (y compris des "supprimé récemment") et que tu as vérifié qu'elles sont bien supprimé de tes différents appareils (suite à la synchronisation) : c'est bien supprimé de partout.

Il restera tout de même un moyen de les restaurer : Time Machine sur le mac 
Pour les sauvegarde d'iPhone, je ne sais plus si les photos sont compris dedans ou non.


----------



## Sdelabonnement (4 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si elles sont supprimées de iCloud (y compris des "supprimé récemment") et que tu as vérifié qu'elles sont bien supprimé de tes différents appareils (suite à la synchronisation) : c'est bien supprimé de partout.
> 
> Il restera tout de même un moyen de les restaurer : Time Machine sur le mac
> Pour les sauvegarde d'iPhone, je ne sais plus si les photos sont compris dedans ou non.



La sauvegarde de l’iPhone en local (iTunes ou finder) comprend les photos/vidéos.


----------



## Louise__2001 (4 Mai 2020)

Sdelabonnement a dit:


> La sauvegarde de l’iPhone en local (iTunes ou finder) comprend les photos/vidéos.





ecatomb a dit:


> Si elles sont supprimées de iCloud (y compris des "supprimé récemment") et que tu as vérifié qu'elles sont bien supprimé de tes différents appareils (suite à la synchronisation) : c'est bien supprimé de partout.
> 
> Il restera tout de même un moyen de les restaurer : Time Machine sur le mac
> Pour les sauvegarde d'iPhone, je ne sais plus si les photos sont compris dedans ou non.


j'ai vérifié, elles sont bien supprimées de partout et sachant que je n'ai fais aucune sauvegarde de ces photos et videos cela devrait donc être supprimées définitivement je pense


----------



## Louise__2001 (4 Mai 2020)

ai-je raison ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Mai 2020)

Quel est le but de ton sujet ?

arriver à restaurer des fichiers effacés par erreurs
que personne puisse retrouver des photos effacées
savoir comment fonctionne la suppression

Si les photos sont supprimées de iCloud, de tes appareils et que tu n'as pas de sauvegardes : c'est définitif.


----------



## Louise__2001 (4 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quel est le but de ton sujet ?
> 
> arriver à restaurer des fichiers effacés par erreurs
> que personne puisse retrouver des photos effacées
> ...


le but est que personne puisse retrouver des photos effacées


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Mai 2020)

Donc il faudrait aussi supprimer les anciennes sauvegarde iPhone locales sur mac (ou pc) ainsi que les sauvegardes Time Machine (du mac) si tu as ça.


----------



## Louise__2001 (4 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Donc il faudrait aussi supprimer les anciennes sauvegarde iPhone locales sur mac (ou pc) ainsi que les sauvegardes Time Machine (du mac) si tu as ça.


D'accord merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------

